# Defrost Control



## mkamalakkannan (Aug 24, 2014)

Hello,
I have been working on a heat pump for a research work as a student.
I wanted to ask the professional guys about the defrost controls. I have read in various articles that the defrost cycle is terminated at 68 F. I want to know what this 68 F is. Why this magic number? Why not 40 F or 50 F? I am fairly comfortable with the start of the defrost cycle but the end of the cycle happening at 68 F make me wonder about the importance of this "68" number.
Can somebody throw some light on this for me?
Thanks in advance
Kamal.


----------

